
How does Angular 2 change detection really work? - vfc1
http://blog.jhades.org/how-does-angular-2-change-detection-really-work/
======
vfc1
TLDR: by default it compares the values of all template bindings before and
after the VM turn using === like in Angular 1. But the change detector code is
optimizable by the VM.

Unlike Angular 1 this is customizable.

OnPush is not only compare by reference, it also triggers change detection if
events are emitted.

